# Welche Karriere werdet Ihr bei Warhammer Online einschlagen?



## Sabella (1. September 2008)

Wisst Ihr schon, welche Karriere Ihr wählen werdet, oder müsst Ihr Euch noch entscheiden? Wenn schon eine abzusehen ist, so gebt Ihr Eure Stimme und stimmt ab!


----------



## evilcore (1. September 2008)

Die wievielte Umfrage dieser Art war das jetzt? ^.^ Schätze nr. 1326


----------



## Arben (1. September 2008)

Aber auch nur ganz grob über den Daumen gepeilt evil...


----------



## Mookie (1. September 2008)

Also ich werd wohl Mechanist, wobei Sigmapriester auch seeeehr verlockend ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammerschild (1. September 2008)

Welche Klarriere ?

Denke mal *Eisbecher* !  Die sind einfach kewl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theSPOILEDone (1. September 2008)

|
 |
 |
 |
 V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areson (1. September 2008)

Also ich werde als erstes den Auserkorenen spielen, aber der Hexenjäger interessiert mich auch ziemlich. Also den werde ich auf jeden Fall auch testen. Mal sehen was mir besser gefällt.


----------



## Talacos (1. September 2008)

Zwerg Machinist! Ich bin in einem anderen Leben WH-Spieler und meine absolute Lieblingsarmee sind Zwerge (Wozu gibts ne Bewegungsphase, und wie Buchstabiert man Magie?). Eben deshalb und weil es keine Armbrustschützen gibt (Ja, Zwerge machen sich super als Besschussarmee) werde ich einen Heidenspaß daran haben, möglichst große Verheerung aus möglichst großer Entfernung anzurichten! greetz!


----------



## Brawler666 (1. September 2008)

Na dann antworten wir mal zum 1327 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke mal ich werd folgende Chars versuchen

1. Hexenkriegerin

2. den Jünger 

wenn ich die beiden angetestet hab evtl. noch nen Mage aus Neugier


----------



## Nerimos (1. September 2008)

Eigentlich wars mal wieder Zeit für sone Umfrage, weil kurz vor Release. Allerdings hatten wir ja heute schon ne Umfrage in die Richtung. also in 1 Monat wieder.


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

Ursprünglich hätte ich gesagt Zelot, aber der Schamane hat definitiv was...

...tendiere zur Zeit eigentlich mehr zum Schamanen...Name muss ich mir noch ausknobeln *g*


----------



## Nulpin (1. September 2008)

Bei jeder neuen Umfrage könnt ich was anderes Spielen!!!
*grml* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H3RKI (1. September 2008)

denke auch richtung Schami!  den Schwarzork und Auserwählten werd ich auch anspielen, weil ich zwischen den drei stehe.


mfg


----------



## Ineluki-OA (1. September 2008)

Bis vor kurzem war ich mir noch sicher das es ein Jünger wird aber Zauberin oder gar ein Tank hat auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Bis vor kurzem war ich mir noch sicher das es ein Jünger wird aber Zauberin oder gar ein Tank hat auch was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder anders ausgedrückt...du bist dir sowas von gar nicht sicher, dass es jede beliebige Destrcution Klasse werden könnte...mir gehts manchmal auch so, dann setz ich mich in die Ecke, und meditiere so lange, bis ich davon überzeugt bin, 1,20m hoch und Grün zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urbulgrokash (1. September 2008)

Schwarzork! DEFINITIV!

Kann es als Tanks aus Leidenschaft gar nicht erwarten auch im PvP nützlich zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atreus (1. September 2008)

also ich tendiere im moment noch massiv zum Schwarzork, eigentlich wollte ich ja nen Spalta spielen aber die gibbet ja leider net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber egal hauptsache groß, grün und schmerzhaft für die Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirakel (1. September 2008)

Ich kann mich so überhaupt net entscheiden zwischen:
1. - squig treiber
2. - schwertmeister
Hauptsache mal nen fetten Damagedealer
hab die ganzen Jahre nun Heiler gespielt in WOW
Werde diese 2 Klassen hauptsächlich antesten und mich dann entscheiden^^


----------



## evilcore (1. September 2008)

Ein Schwertmeister ist aber kein "fetter Damage Dealer". 
Und Squiqtreiber ....hmm...hm...naja...
Spiel ne Zauberin, wenn du fetten Damage willst.

Edit: Was ist ein deeler?^^


----------



## Tranos (1. September 2008)

Irgendwie versteh ich nicht warum keiner den Weißen Löwen spielen will.
Hab jetzt schon mehrere Umfragen angeschaut und der hat meistens die wenigsten votes.
Könnte mir jemand ungefähr sagen wie der in der Beta so war?
Kann mich nämlich nicht zwischen Schwarzork und Weißer Löwe entscheiden.

Schonmal Danke im Vorraus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riob (1. September 2008)

EEEYYY!!

Da fehlt DER Dunkelelf Zauberer in Deiner Leiste,da !!


Unverschämtheit sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

Zerstörung / Dunkelelfen / Zauberin   <-- Da ist er bzw. sie doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxos (1. September 2008)

Ich werde versuchen 3 Klassen hochzuzüchten, zum einen Feuermagier [Damage Dealer],Eisenbrecher [Tank] und Runenpriester [Heilung] Spielspass ohne Ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riob (1. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Zerstörung / Dunkelelfen / Zauberin   <-- Da ist er bzw. sie doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein Nein,

dafür das "wir",die alten Zauberer, geholt wurden verdienen wir auch eine eigene Klassenleiste..

Immerhin schafft es ja das Girls Konvent nicht allein in Ulthuan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (1. September 2008)

Bin grad etwas schokiert ^^

Ich spiele die Zauberin WEIL ich eine Klasse spielen will die damamge macht und nicht von jedem 2. gespielt wird *wuargh*


----------



## Riob (1. September 2008)

Ich glaub das werden schnell weniger werden wenn die ersten dauernd von Witchhuntern gekillt werden..


----------



## Held² (1. September 2008)

Ich werd höchstwarhscheinlich einen chosen spielen bin nur gespannt wieviele mit dem chosen aufhören weil sie merken das er kein dd ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kescho (1. September 2008)

zuzeit tendiere ich zum goblin squig treiber obwohl genau kann man es ja erst sagen wenn man die klassen angespielt hat die ein zusagen also wer sich jetzt ohne spielerfahrung 100%festlegt hat sowieso ein an der waffel nacher is man nur entäuscht


----------



## Riob (1. September 2008)

Was mich eher wundert ist,das nur einer ! von 105 einen Magus spielen würde.


----------



## evilcore (1. September 2008)

Jou, denk ich auch Held². Hab schon in unzähligen threads gelesen, wo sich zukünftige WaR-Spieler ausmalten wie sie mit ihrem CHosen alles Über-imba-instant-kill wegr0xx0rn. "Weil der ja sone fette Rüstung hat, boaah mit zAcken dran" ... So in die Richtung gingen da die meisten Vermutungen... 
Tja die Leute werden halt ne unschöne Überraschung erleben, wenn sie ihren Chosen auf 40 geprügelt haben und merken, dass er dann immer nicht nicht der krasse DD ist 

Ich selbst kann mich noch nicht ziwschen nem Witchhunter,Runepriest und Shadowwarrior entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (1. September 2008)

äähm wieviele umfragen wollt ihr eigentl. noch machen ? Davon gibt es doch schon unzähliges !


----------



## evilcore (1. September 2008)

Jo, aber da die meisten Leute die diese Umfragen machen das nicht interessiert, wird es trotzdem immer welche geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirakel (1. September 2008)

evilcore schrieb:


> Ein Schwertmeister ist aber kein "fetter Damage Dealer".
> Und Squiqtreiber ....hmm...hm...naja...
> Spiel ne Zauberin, wenn du fetten Damage willst.


Wenn Schwertmeister kein DD ist, für was ist er dann zu gebrauchen Oo der ist doch kein tank, oder? und heilen kann er au net . . .
Ich will ja kein komischer Caster DD werden die passen net zu mir *ihgitt*
Mein Char muss Damage machen können und die Gegner ordentlich stressen^^


Philipp23 schrieb:


> äähm wieviele umfragen wollt ihr eigentl. noch machen ? Davon gibt es doch schon unzähliges !


ja und ist immer wieder interessant, weil die meinungen sich ja auch ändern, vor allem weil nun der Release und die OB vor der Tür steht!


----------



## evilcore (1. September 2008)

Doch er ist ein Tank....
2h != dicker DMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatertod (1. September 2008)

seitdem ich von warhammer gehört hab, war klar, ich spiele meine alten 2 mainchars weiter, schurke und warlock. Folglich gibts bei mir 2 DEs, eine Zauberin und eine Hexenkriegerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber welcher der "main" wird, wird denk ich die zeit zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (1. September 2008)

Vatertod schrieb:


> seitdem ich von warhammer gehört hab, war klar, ich spiele meine alten 2 mainchars weiter, schurke und warlock. Folglich gibts bei mir 2 DEs, eine Zauberin und eine Hexenkriegerin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wobei du aufpassen musst:

- "Fetten" Schaden Marke Hexenmeister fahren = Selbstzerstörung deiner Zauberin
- Stealthen und wochenlang Gegner stunnen Marke Schurke = Kampfbeginn ohne Aktionspunkte und ohne Ewigkeitsstuns

Zum Thema: Ich spiele als Druchii-Fan eine Hexenkriegerin. Die Klasse lag mir in der Beta schon am meisten.


----------



## Nimophelio (1. September 2008)

Squig Treiba und nix anderes!


----------



## Derigon (1. September 2008)

kann mich nicht wischen Maschinist, Runenpriester, Schwertmeister und weißen Löwen entscheiden...

naja die Open Beta wirds richten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (1. September 2008)

Chaos Marauder FTW!!


----------



## Nerimos (1. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Bin grad etwas schokiert ^^
> 
> Ich spiele die Zauberin WEIL ich eine Klasse spielen will die damamge macht und nicht von jedem 2. gespielt wird *wuargh*



Sorry, aber das ist ein wenig (wie drück ichs bloß aus?) naiv. Du wunderst dich, dass deine Klasse oft gespielt wird, OBWOHL es ein DD ist?¿

Ich persönlich spiele einen Hexenjäger (bzw werde spielen) aus RP Gründen, OBWOHL ich keine Klasse spielen wollte, die als DD oft gespielt wird. 

Wenn ich dann Kommentare lese wie deine, mir fällt da nüx zu ein.


----------



## ExodiusHC (1. September 2008)

Chaosbarbar, style und so *g*


----------



## Leginior (1. September 2008)

Ordnung/Imperium/Sigmarpriester


----------



## HGVermillion (1. September 2008)

Blut und Seelen für Khaine! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zerstörung, Jünger des Khaine


btw viele hier mögen den Nerd, und Screwattak Legioni aber deine Sig ist zu groß.


----------



## XPray (1. September 2008)

Ich werde die Karriere des Feuerzauberers (Ordnung) wählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greets xpray


----------



## Tuplow5156 (1. September 2008)

Ordnung/Sigmarpriester

To me sons of Sigmar, for the Empire!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Achja und der Swordmaster ist eine sehr interessante Klasse, halte ich aber nur für ein Gerücht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirakel (1. September 2008)

Was mir auffällt  ist, dass die Klassenverteilung keine so große Unterschiede wie die Fraktionsverteilung aufweist. . .


----------



## Zenek (1. September 2008)

Zerstörung/Chaos/Chosen


----------



## Moagim (1. September 2008)

Mirakel schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt  ist, dass die Klassenverteilung keine so große Unterschiede wie die Fraktionsverteilung aufweist. . .






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wart erstmal bis kurz nach Release, dann geht der Chosenanteil rapide in den Keller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (1. September 2008)

Vornweg: Ich werde einen Schamanen spielen...über den Namen mach ich mir auch schon ewig Gedanken..
Aber was mir auffällt ist, dass die Zerstörung (laut dieser Umfrage) sehr viel mehr heilende Spieler haben wird. Ich hoffe das fällt einem ingame dann nicht allzu stark auf.


----------



## Derigon (1. September 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Vornweg: Ich werde einen Schamanen spielen...über den Namen mach ich mir auch schon ewig Gedanken..
> Aber was mir auffällt ist, dass die Zerstörung (laut dieser Umfrage) sehr viel mehr heilende Spieler haben wird. Ich hoffe das fällt einem ingame dann nicht allzu stark auf.



Das kommt wohl daher, dass es wohl zur zeit auf eine Verteilung 2/3 Zerstörung zu 1/3 Ordnung hinausläuft...somt mehr spieler auf Destro seite und entsprehend mehr Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mejestran (1. September 2008)

Ach so kann man das nicht sehen, mehr spieler heisst nicht ungedingt Order verliert immer, auf den beta server war das oft sehr ausgeglichen und ich denke das pendelt sich schnell ein. Hoffe ich ich werde Jünger spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der gefällt mir am bestne habe ihn auch kurz angetestet.


----------



## Derigon (1. September 2008)

mejestran schrieb:


> Ach so kann man das nicht sehen, mehr spieler heisst nicht ungedingt Order verliert immer, auf den beta server war das oft sehr ausgeglichen und ich denke das pendelt sich schnell ein. Hoffe ich ich werde Jünger spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab ich auch nirgends geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es geht halt nur darum, dass es mehr Spieler geben wird, die Destruction spielen werden...das ist ja mittlerweile Fakt. Und darum gibts auch mehr Heiler als auf der Seiter der Order. Nicht Mehr und nicht weniger hab ich geschrieben...die Bewertung kam von dir *g*


----------



## mejestran (1. September 2008)

Ja mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeAm0n24 (1. September 2008)

Hexenjäger. Schon allein wegen der Optik


----------



## Buldog K D K (1. September 2008)

Chaos und Auserwählter weil die einfach die geilsten Schweine nach Dämonen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kira-kun (1. September 2008)

Squigtreiba.
Der kleine ist einfach knuffig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (1. September 2008)

Schamane natürlich, alles andere ist blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Hawk (1. September 2008)

Ordnung - Zwerg Maschinist

Nur eine frage, gibt es etwas besseres als einen zwerg der einen Ork erschisst? Ja! 10 Zwerge die 100 Orks erschissen, hoffe das klapt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarBlight (1. September 2008)

Dunkelelfen zauberin und Hochelfen Schattenkriegerin ^^


----------



## Pastilo (1. September 2008)

Chaosbarbar!


----------



## Byrok (2. September 2008)

Ordnung erinnert mich zusehr an die komische Allianz von WoW ... aus diesem grund werde ich Zerstörung wählen und damit basta


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. September 2008)

Erst ne Umfrage erstellen die schon 10 mal da is und dann noch den KotBS vergessen

Schande über dein haupt


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2008)

Warum etwas hineinpacken was nicht mehr im Spiel ist?


----------



## The-Richard (2. September 2008)

Kann mich nicht zwischen Auserkorenen oder Schwarzork entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Dranikus (2. September 2008)

werd entweder nen chaos babaren oder nen hexenjäger spielen aber bis zum start is ja auch noch zeit zum überlegen oder nich ?^^


----------



## keeris (2. September 2008)

Eigentlich wollt ich ja den Hammerträger spielen, aber der ist ja leider nichtmehr da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deshalb jetzt den Schattenkrieger.

Und von wegen "Wooooah ey die zerstörungseite is so in überzahl" würde sich jeder anständig informieren, dann wüsstet ihr auch, dass die Macher von Warhammer eine Maximalanzahl von spielern auf jedem Server haben.
Also z.B. 3k Spieler ordnung , 3 k spieler Zerstörung. Irgendwann wird das Limit schon erreicht sein und es ist ausgeglichen, obwohl sich dann auch zeigen wird, welche Seite aktiver ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und in dem 30 minütigen Interview mit Josh Drescher (oder wie der heißt ^^ ) auf der GC kann man auch raushören, dass es auch Server gibt auf denen mehr Ordnungsspieler als Zerstörungsspieler sind.
Also stay cool, wird sich alles im Laufe der Zeit richten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich auf das spiel und wuhu noch 4 tage dann Open Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. September 2008)

Weil er wieder kommt Selor ^^

und wenn er kommt werd ich alle anderen Charakter links liegen lassen und nur den Spielen ^^


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

keeris schrieb:


> Und in dem 30 minütigen Interview mit Josh Drescher (oder wie der heißt ^^ ) auf der GC kann man auch raushören, dass es auch Server gibt auf denen mehr Ordnungsspieler als Zerstörungsspieler sind.



Woher will der das jetzt schon wissen?


----------



## keeris (2. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Woher will der das jetzt schon wissen?



Er sieht es? Er ist ja im Entwicklungsteam


----------



## Lemonskunk (2. September 2008)

Ich bau mir auf jeden nen Goblin .
Ob Squigtreiba oder Schammi muss ich noch gucken , aber die Kerle haben einfach so nen loligen Style  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrHaNf (2. September 2008)

Feuerzauberer!
Burn motherf***** burn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandis (2. September 2008)

Ein Weißer Löwe natürlich.... die Vorstellung Dunkelelfen mit meiner riesigen zweihändigen Axt niederzumähen um sie anschließend an meinen kleinen Löwen zu verfüttert gefällt mir irgendwie...  

Gruß 
Arandis


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

keeris schrieb:


> Er sieht es? Er ist ja im Entwicklungsteam



Beta != Release

So Aussagen sind doch 100% unnötig, wenn es eh nen Charwipe gibt. Vieleicht testen all die Zerstörungsspieler in der Beta halt nochmal die Ordnung.
Abwarten und keine Gerüchte in die Welt setzen, danke!


----------



## Black83 (2. September 2008)

tjo, hoffe der hersteller zeigt die zahlen an und lässt die user entscheiden.


----------



## keeris (2. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Abwarten und keine Gerüchte in die Welt setzen, danke!




habe nix in die Weltgesetzt, lediglich etwas wiedergegeben.
Natürlich kann man nicht sagen, dass es so bleiben wird, aber es war in der Beta so oO


----------



## beving (2. September 2008)

Hexenjäger wer ich wohl spielen und als twink ein Feuermagier.


----------



## Neolus (2. September 2008)

Schattenkrieger und Erzmagierin! vielleicht später noch nen Runenpriester dazu...mal schauen


----------



## Vulphiss (2. September 2008)

Zerstörung / Dunkelelfen / Zauberin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollivan (2. September 2008)

vermutlich doch ein feuerzauberer..die hams mir im endeffekt doch angetan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn der schami sehr verlockend is...naja ich werd beide mal anspielen und mich dann entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoMar (2. September 2008)

siehe Signatur


----------



## Arphendess (2. September 2008)

ich werde mir selbst treu bleiben und eine dunkelelf-zauberin spielen, da mein main in WoW blutelfen-mage ist/wahr, sehen wir dann wie gut sich WAR schlägt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro (2. September 2008)

Dicka SchwarzOrk icke werd ^^ muße viel hauen  und blocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borinor (2. September 2008)

Ordnung

1. *Hammerträger* eigentlich und jetzt zwangsweise *Eisenbrecher* weil ich einen Zwerg als Main haben will
2. *Feuerzauberer*
3. *Ritter des Sonnenordens* falls er doch irgedwann mal ins Spiel kommt.


----------



## Slaargh (2. September 2008)

Schwarzork auz Leid'nschaft!


----------



## Jaaber (2. September 2008)

lol wie Chosen total Mainstream is ^^
Bin ich mit White Lion ja richtiger Außenseiter...
Wayne, als alteingesessener Hunter sicher vorhersehbar x)


----------



## DeeeRoy (2. September 2008)

Hexenjäger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*schleicht sich weg*


----------



## Gnôrke (2. September 2008)

also da ich mich noch nicht lange für WAR interessiere kann ich das noch nicht genau sagen, aber eins weiß ich entweder es wird ein zelot, squigtreiba oder ein schamane...naja soweit ich weiß ist doch schmane heal und zelot auch..oder irre ich mich jetzt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (2. September 2008)

Ey mir passt gar nicht das auf einmal so viele Chaosbarbar zocken Y.Y
Ich wollte der einzigste Chaosbarbar in WAR sein :<


----------



## Deathstyle (2. September 2008)

Doch die beiden sind healer, wenn ich mal Destruction spiele - dann warscheinlich nen Zeloten, aber dazu wirds so schnell nicht kommen.


----------



## CeChris2707 (2. September 2008)

Ich werde Chaosbarbaren spielen, da die Tatsache, dass er seinen Arm in Waffen verwandeln kann, ist schon geil^^

Naja bin ja auch Vorbesteller der Collector's Edition. Da hab ich endlich mal was Gutes^^

MfG CeChris

P.S: Wir sehen und Ingame!


----------



## Battlecattle (2. September 2008)

Squigtreiba ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorret (2. September 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Ordnung - Zwerg Maschinist
> 
> Nur eine frage, gibt es etwas besseres als einen zwerg der einen Ork erschisst? Ja! 10 Zwerge die 100 Orks erschissen, hoffe das klapt
> 
> ...



oh oh, wie das wohl stinken wird, wenn 10 zwerge am rumkacken sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Kurapìka_ (2. September 2008)

den kleinen grünen Heiler: Schamiiiiiiiiiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Komisch das hier soviele Heiler zocken wollen, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Wollen nicht wie immer alle nur den DÄMÖÖÖG???


----------



## HGVermillion (2. September 2008)

_Kurapìka_ schrieb:


> den kleinen grünen Heiler: Schamiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Rate mal wieviele Spieler immernoch glauben sie könnten ihre Heiler auf Schaden skillen und dann genausogut reinhauhen wie ein DDler ^^


----------



## Yldrasson (2. September 2008)

Ich werde wohl einen Hexenjäger spielen.
Ich muss sagen, es freut mich, dass die Vielfalt der Klassen so ausgeglichen zu sein scheint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## mrlocus (2. September 2008)

ich werd nen runenpriester spielen, ganz einfach weil ich gern heile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beving (2. September 2008)

die elfen scheinen ja ziemlich unbelibt zu sein (bis auf den ach sowas von coolen schattenkrieger^^)warum eigendlich?


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. September 2008)

Weil viele die Elfen mit " ey alta sind die schwul ey, alta" betiteln -.-

Ich weiss noch nicht was ich spiele

wird sich in der OB zeigen


----------



## HiFischi (2. September 2008)

Allso wenn mehr Spielen Zerstörung spielen xD 
das ja dann am ende doof xD für pvp mhm xD 
mal schauen wie sie das lösen weil ich das kräfteverhältnis nicht ausgewogen finde


----------



## Gnôrke (2. September 2008)

apropos OB wann genau gehen eigentlich die keys raus ? oder sind die schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tranos (2. September 2008)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich den Schwarzork nehmen.
Hat einer ne ahnung wann der Spalta wieder ins spiel kommt?
Hatte mich schon so in den verliebt!


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

HiFischi schrieb:


> Allso wenn mehr Spielen Zerstörung spielen xD



bitte was?


----------



## Rayon (2. September 2008)

Main wird wohl eine DE Sorceress, Twink ein Chaos Marauder.

@ tranos: steht noch nicht fest, OB sie überhaupt noch kommen oder andere Klassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (2. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Rate mal wieviele Spieler immernoch glauben sie könnten ihre Heiler auf Schaden skillen und dann genausogut reinhauhen wie ein DDler ^^




95% ?


----------



## HGVermillion (2. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> 95% ?


*kratzt sich am Kopf*
*guckt den Ork an, dem ein Sabberfaden aus dem Mund läuft*

Unglaublich, die Grünhaut hat recht!, hast gut gemacht elende Grünhaut, und nun komm mit ich weiß wo es Blut uns Seelen für Khaine gibt, und für dich wird auch was dabei rausspringen, die Feinde an dem Ort sind stark.


-------------

Ist halt leider immer noch so das sehr viele im WoW Hybriden Schema festhängen, das besagt, das Hybriden alles genausogut machen können wie die anderen Klassen, nur das ihnen irgendwelche Gimiks fehlen. Ist aber nicht so


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2008)

Aus diesem Grunde sollte man sich auf massig "Whine", "Flame" und "Kreisch" Posts in den wochen und den ersten beiden Monaten nach Release einstellen...


----------



## Derigon (2. September 2008)

Gnôrke schrieb:


> apropos OB wann genau gehen eigentlich die keys raus ? oder sind die schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beim EA-Shop bestellt? Angeblich am 6.9.


----------



## Deus_T (2. September 2008)

Als erstes werde ich ein auserkorenen anspielen und dann einen chaos barbaren probieren, mal schain was mir besser gefällt, nur ein ist sicher ZERSTÖRUNG!!
warum haben die macher von warhemmer online eigentlich Tzeentch als oberhaupt o.ä. für das chaos genommen?? warum eigentlich nicht Khorne!! der is viel böööööööööööööööser^^


----------



## Kleef (2. September 2008)

Ich werd mir auf jedenfall erst nen Schwarzork und dann nen Auserkorenen machen da der Spalta ja leider aus dem spiel genommen wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (2. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> *kratzt sich am Kopf*
> *guckt den Ork an, dem ein Sabberfaden aus dem Mund läuft*
> 
> Unglaublich, die Grünhaut hat recht!, hast gut gemacht elende Grünhaut, und nun komm mit ich weiß wo es Blut uns Seelen für Khaine gibt, und für dich wird auch was dabei rausspringen, die Feinde an dem Ort sind stark.



Nee, ich soll nich’ mit Fremd’n mitgeh’n.


----------



## ExodiusHC (2. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Nee, ich soll nich’ mit Fremd’n mitgeh’n.



KK dann hol mir mal den Schlüssel aus der Hosentasche.

b2t
Na toll jetzt mache glaube doch kein chaosbarbar mehr sind mri viel zu viele :>


----------



## Elderst (2. September 2008)

Tranos schrieb:


> Irgendwie versteh ich nicht warum keiner den Weißen Löwen spielen will.
> Hab jetzt schon mehrere Umfragen angeschaut und der hat meistens die wenigsten votes.
> Könnte mir jemand ungefähr sagen wie der in der Beta so war?
> Kann mich nämlich nicht zwischen Schwarzork und Weißer Löwe entscheiden.
> ...



Ich habe keine Ahnung warum niemand die Klasse möchte.
Ich habe zwar keine Ausdrücke aus der Beta, leider keinen Key ergattern können, allerdings finde ich die Klasse am interessantesten. DIe Möglichkeit zu varieeren ob man selbst, oder der Löwe tankt, finde ich sehr interessant. Den Squigtreiba fände ich auch spielenswert, allerdings spiele ich Ordnung.


----------



## HGVermillion (2. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Nee, ich soll nich’ mit Fremd’n mitgeh’n.



Ein Ork der keine Lust auf den Kampf hat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , das Chaos ist in der Welt wohl schon weiter vorrangeschritten als gedacht.


ExodiusHC schrieb:


> Na toll jetzt mache glaube doch kein chaosbarbar mehr sind mri viel zu viele :>



Spiel was dir Spass macht, das Chaos wird die auserwählen die mit wahrem Spass ihre Klasse schaffen.


----------



## texus19 (2. September 2008)

<----- Mein Bild......

Gibt Schoko und Vanille^^


----------



## texus19 (2. September 2008)

Wuhu so wie ich hier lese entscheiden sich doch viele (k)einen Marauder zu spielen.


Thx und MfG Texus


----------



## Tuplow5156 (2. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> Wuhu so wie ich hier lese entscheiden sich doch viele (k)einen Marauder zu spielen.
> 
> 
> Thx und MfG Texus



Eher einen...

wohlbemerkt auch einer der beliebtesten Klassen in der Beta gewesen.


----------



## Lyndwynn (2. September 2008)

Zum Thema Hybrid: Beim Erzmagier steht ausdrücklich dass er seine offensiven-und defensiven Kräfte im Gleichgewicht halten muss.
Da ich nicht an der beta teilnehme habe ich nicht aslle infos, aber die klasse wird immer so bschrieben als ob sie beides beherrscht.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (2. September 2008)

Lyndwynn schrieb:


> Zum Thema Hybrid: Beim Erzmagier steht ausdrücklich dass er seine offensiven-und defensiven Kräfte im Gleichgewicht halten muss.
> Da ich nicht an der beta teilnehme habe ich nicht aslle infos, aber die klasse wird immer so bschrieben als ob sie beides beherrscht.



Klar, wie es jede Heil-Klasse tut aber die Frage ist ob der offensive Teil wirklich wirksam ist. Von einem Heiler darfste keinen dmg erwarten trotz Skillung, also nicht wie der Shadow Priest in WoW (zumindest keinen hohen DMG wie beim DDler).


----------



## Derigon (2. September 2008)

Mirakel schrieb:


> 2. - schwertmeister
> Hauptsache mal nen fetten Damagedealer



Zu dumm, dass der Schwertmeister eine Tankklasse ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fischi85 (2. September 2008)

Ich werde erstmal nen BW und nen Sigmarpriester antesten und dann schaun was ich spiel   würd aber eher den BW spieln da ich bis jetzt noch nie einen magier gespielt habe und mal was neues testen will


----------



## Cosmic142 (2. September 2008)

Ich kann es irgendwie noch nich sagen...Hexenkriegerin,Chaosbarbar,Schwarzork oder Zauberin...jo das sind so die Klassen die mich am meisten interessieren


----------



## PJK (2. September 2008)

ich werde auf jedenfall Ordnung Spielen..und da fällt meine Wahl zuerst aufn Hexenjäger!
Feuermage/Maschinist und Schattenkrieger gefallen mir ebenfalls.
Aber wie ich mich kenne werde ich so oder so ALLE Klassen egal ob Ordnung oder Zerstörung mal ausprobieren..


----------



## Gothmorg (2. September 2008)

Also ich schwanke stark zwischen Magus und Marauder, tendiere in letzter Zeit aber eher zum Marauder, da man ziemlich viel Schlechtes über den Magus hört und es seinen Grund haben wird, weshalb die Votes für den Magus von gut 15-20% auf ca. 3% zurückgegangen sind. Twinks werden dann die entsprechend andere Karriere und ein Jünger des Khaine.

Finde es nur schade, dass der Marauder scheinbar so arg Mainstream werden wird, da wird man wieder keine Gruppe finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (2. September 2008)

Allein deshalb wäre vll der Magus die bessere Wahl. Meinst nicht ?


----------



## Moronic (2. September 2008)

Ich werde zu Beginn den Black Orc, Squig Herder und den Magus anspielen.


----------



## Dilan (2. September 2008)

JOb ich bleib beim Machinisten. Mag sowieso keiner Spielen und zur zerstörung gehört er auch net, also die beste Wahl.


----------



## XenRa (2. September 2008)

Ich werde einen Zeloten Spielen!
Alles für die Zerstörung!


----------



## Akrano (2. September 2008)

Ich sage nur arme Hochelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galak (3. September 2008)

ich schwanke noch zwischen eisenbrecher, schwertmeister oder weißer löwe.

es überrascht mich das nur so wenige elfen spielen wollen.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. September 2008)

Galak schrieb:


> ich schwanke noch zwischen eisenbrecher, schwertmeister oder weißer löwe.
> 
> es überrascht mich das nur so wenige elfen spielen wollen.



Hochelfen sind halt mehr............. Schau sie dir doch an, sehen fast aus wie Aliens die bleichen Dinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und dann noch die hellen Farben, da ist eigentlich nirgendwo ein Kontrast ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Glaub mir, das kommt schon nach Release...es ist nun mal eine Tatsache, dass Elfenvölker in MMORPGs die beliebtesten Charaktere stellen.

Edit: Also ich finde, das sieht doch schon ganz Kontrastreich aus .... http://www.fohguild.org/forums/attachments...cs-info-wl1.jpg


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Hochelfen sind halt mehr............. Schau sie dir doch an, sehen fast aus wie Aliens die bleichen Dinger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Männlicher Nachtelf in WoW = hässlich wie die Nacht. Trotzdem gabs da viele......
Menschen waren meist das häufigste Volk....die ganz normalen Menschen......gibt einem zu denken oder?^^


----------



## Lorghi (3. September 2008)

es fällt mir extrem schwer, mich zu entscheiden (also werde ich wohl n ganzen Haufen Twinks machen). Mein Main wird wohl ein Hexenjäger, desweiteren will ich aber auch Eisenbrecher, Schwertmeister, Sigmarpriester, Marauder, Schwarzork spielen. Hach diese Auswahl treibt mich in den WAAAAAAAHNSINN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich freu mich trotzdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Glaub mir, das kommt schon nach Release...es ist nun mal eine Tatsache, dass Elfenvölker in MMORPGs die beliebtesten Charaktere stellen.
> 
> Edit: Also ich finde, das sieht doch schon ganz Kontrastreich aus .... http://www.fohguild.org/forums/attachments...cs-info-wl1.jpg


Wenn man sich die Rüstung so einfärb schon, ich dachte eher an die Warhammer Standartelfen, bleiches Gesicht, hellblau/fast schon milchige Rüstungsfärbung...  
mehr so halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Moagim schrieb:


> Männlicher Nachtelf in WoW = hässlich wie die Nacht. Trotzdem gabs da viele......
> Menschen waren meist das häufigste Volk....die ganz normalen Menschen......gibt einem zu denken oder?^^


Der Rassenskill der Elfen war fies, frag Sorzzara, der weis es. Und Menschen sind halt Durchschnitt da geb ich dir recht, aber besser als Gnome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, darum ist mein Hexer auch Mensch.


----------



## Galak (3. September 2008)

ich finde es bei mir erschreckend das ich durch den wegfall des hammerträgers überhaupt über nen elf als main nachdenken muß. beim eisenbrecher hab ich trotz der vielen positiven eindrücke durch videos und foren angst das es doch wieder wie in einem uns allen bekannten onlinespiel wird. kurz gesagt im pvp mehr oder weniger deko zu sein^^


----------



## Nachtwolf (3. September 2008)

Ich hab mal Squig Treiber angeklickt, weil ich immer vorhatte einen zu spielen.. allerdings wenn man sich alles so durchliest und es soviele "Möchtegernböse-Kiddys" auf Zerstörungsseite zu geben scheint (zerstöööören muhahah, bööööse muhhaha), omg... 

Spiele ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken doch auf Ordnungsseite einen Erzmagier oder Eisenbrecher zu spielen...


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Galak schrieb:


> ich finde es bei mir erschreckend das ich durch den wegfall des hammerträgers überhaupt über nen elf als main nachdenken muß. beim eisenbrecher hab ich trotz der vielen positiven eindrücke durch videos und foren angst das es doch wieder wie in einem uns allen bekannten onlinespiel wird. kurz gesagt im pvp mehr oder weniger deko zu sein^^



Ja genau, nimm keinen Eisenbrecher. Ganz schlechte Klasse.

*Überhaupt nicht an eigenen Vorteil denk* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtwolf (3. September 2008)

Galak schrieb:


> ich finde es bei mir erschreckend das ich durch den wegfall des hammerträgers überhaupt über nen elf als main nachdenken muß. beim eisenbrecher hab ich trotz der vielen positiven eindrücke durch videos und foren angst das es doch wieder wie in einem uns allen bekannten onlinespiel wird. kurz gesagt im pvp mehr oder weniger deko zu sein^^



Tanks sind im PvP hier durchaus nützlich, ein "Spott" vom Eisenbrecher bewirkt z.B. das das Ziel 30% mehr schaden von deinen Angriffen erhält wenn du den Tank nicht angreifst. Dann gibt es noch eine nette fähigkeit die man auf Gruppenmitglieder anwenden kann, wo der gesamte schaden den jemand kassiert geteilt wird mit dir. Das macht Tanks im PvP doch ziemlich nützlich.


----------



## Galak (3. September 2008)

@nachtwolf

ja habe ich auch alles gelesen. wird man wohl auf sich zukommen lassen müssen und dann halt ausprobieren. 

@moagim

so jetzt erst recht nen eisenbrecher  ;-P


----------



## HGVermillion (3. September 2008)

Galak schrieb:


> ich finde es bei mir erschreckend das ich durch den wegfall des hammerträgers überhaupt über nen elf als main nachdenken muß. beim eisenbrecher hab ich trotz der vielen positiven eindrücke durch videos und foren angst das es doch wieder wie in einem uns allen bekannten onlinespiel wird. kurz gesagt im pvp mehr oder weniger deko zu sein^^


Oje, und wieder einer ^^

Hallo und willkommen im Buffedforum, nein Tanks sind sogar sehr Sinnvoll fürs PvP, da es 

1. Eine Kollisionsabfrage gibt die verhindert das man im PvP einfach durch den anderen Hindurchläuft, somit kannst du deine Feinde von deinen Verbündeten weghalten
2. Ein Archetypen System gibt, sprich der Tank bleibt immer Tank egal wie man skillt
3. Es gibt konterklassen, als Tank zum beispiel bist du in Warhammer Online der Alptraum für jeden MeleeDDler, er macht bei dir keinen Schaden und du haust ihm wegen seiner Schwachen Rüstung jedesmal ein paar Ecken in die Ohren.
4. Du bestimmte Fähigkeiten hast die den Schaden an deinen Verbündeten verringern, den Gegner relativ schutzlos machen, oder sie von deinen Freunden vertreiben, Knockback, Niederwerfen usw.

Merk dir, alles was mit einer oder zwei Waffen auf dich zukommt, und Schaden machen kann indem sie dir das Mordwerkzeug zwischen die Rippen stoßen wollen sind für Tanks ein Zwergers (für den Hunger zwischendurch)


----------



## Spartan942 (3. September 2008)

ich muss einfach spam hierlassen sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Friseur!


----------



## Galak (3. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Oje, und wieder einer ^^
> 
> Hallo und willkommen im Buffedforum, nein Tanks sind sogar sehr Sinnvoll fürs PvP, da es
> 
> ...



danke für die willkommensgrüße ;-P

wie gesagt habe mich ja schon im vorfeld informiert, aber vielen dank für deine erläuterung. hört sich alles schön an. mal alles antesten wenn war endlich draußen ist.


----------



## Definition (3. September 2008)

Eisenbrecher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warum ? Weil das die zwergischten Zwerge von allen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (steht schon in deren Beschreibung)

Und auserdem weil ich ein passionierter Tank bin.

Twink: Wir warscheinlich der Magnus. Warum? Weil ich das mit dem Flugdämonen ziemlich witzig finde.
Aber Zerstörung werd ich nur zocken um mir das auch mal von der anderen anzuschaun Quest Gebiete ect.


----------



## sammy91 (3. September 2008)

naja nach etwa 3 monaten wird man sehen , ob der chosen noch so beliebt sein wird wie hier im forum angegeben wurde.siehe knapp 10% für nen tank als unrealistisch an .viele die noch keinen tank gespielt haben , werden entweder bis zur verzweiflung spielen oder sich einen andern main zu legen.


----------



## Skreelog (3. September 2008)

Erstmal Chosen, dann sehn wir weiter;-)


----------



## rydal (3. September 2008)

hab mal ne frage : Zerstörung / Dunkelelfen / Hexenkriegerin kann man die karrieren weiblich / mänlich machen oder nur so wie es da steht ??


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

rydal schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage : Zerstörung / Dunkelelfen / Hexenkriegerin kann man die karrieren weiblich / mänlich machen oder nur so wie es da steht ??



Rein weiblich. Männlich wäre enormer Lore Bruch.

männliche Zauberer sind eigentlich auch einer, aber das kann man geraaaade noch ertragen/hindichten (Auch wenns enorm weh tut)


----------



## Rayon (3. September 2008)

Männliche Sorcerer tun halt echt weh, vom Aussehen angefangen. :<


----------



## Hannes1887 (3. September 2008)

Da ich 3 Jahre in WoW getankt habe, werde ich dies in War auch weiterhin tun und zwar mit einem Orc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja First Post^^


----------



## letfreedomring (3. September 2008)

Werd einen Schamanen spielen. Der macht so schöne knockbacks und hat 'ne schöne moral ability auf Stufe1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ein ganz guter Heiler ist er außerdem!


----------



## Gothmorg (3. September 2008)

Spartan942 schrieb:


> ich muss einfach spam hierlassen sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und das beim ersten Post. Na das fängt doch schonmal gut an :-/


Und joah, ich glaub ich tendiere auch doch wieder ein bisschen Richtung Magus, zumal ich vorhabe, (Mit)Gründer einer RP-Gilde zu werden und der Barbar da ja dann doch recht unpassend ist ^^
Und den Barbaren kann ich ja immer noch als Twink machen.

Wobei...Ein Jünger des Khaine hätte auch was, vor allem im RP.


PS: Kann mir vielleicht ein Betaspieler sagen, ob sich Jünger und Magus zumindest ansatzweise erträglich spielen, so von der Sterblichkeitsrate her? ^^


----------



## Elrendel (3. September 2008)

Ich will den Black Guard wieder böser Elf in dicker Rüstung mit Stacheln dran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bitte bitte ich will den wieder haben


----------



## HGVermillion (3. September 2008)

Elrendel schrieb:


> Ich will den Black Guard wieder böser Elf in dicker Rüstung mit Stacheln dran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bist du nicht der einzige, aber lassen wir ihnen noch ein Paar Monate Zeit dann können sie ihn Implantieren.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (4. September 2008)

hmm Schwarzork oder Schamane, da ich auch im RL WH spiel und WAAAGH!!! einfach geil finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich denke eher groß, grün, stark und stachlig^^

WAAAGH!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

Schattenkrieger faszinieren mich irgendwie. Wirds wohl werden. ^^


----------



## SilentDarkness (4. September 2008)

Nun ja, ich werd mal Mainstreamen und nen Chosen oder nen Blackork spielen, ma schaun ob tanken hier noch lustiger is als in dem anderen dreibuchstabigen game.

Ach und tanks die keinen schaden machen können nich tanken (war zu mindest bei oben genanntem spiel so...) auch wenn sie via fertigkeiten mehr Zorn auf sich ziehen müssen sie schaden machen zwar nich so viel wie DamadgeDealer aber sie machen immer hin mehr schaden als Palas oder Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (4. September 2008)

Zwerg Eisenbrecher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panic401 (4. September 2008)

Ich hab mir die Karrieren noch garnich angeschaut gehabt aber bei mir steht fest ein Hexenjäger aber ich werde mir auch noch andere Klassen anschauen da ich eigentlich mit meinem Kumpel zum Chaos gehen wollte :-)

Edit:

Sieht aus als würde es eine überbevölkerung an Moschan geben und insgesamt sieht das sehr Chaoslastig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja aber nich so schlimm wie Schurken bei dem W** ^^

Also bitte lasst die Ordnung nicht zu kurz kommen

Ich muss glaub ich doch Chaos spielen aus 2 Gründen: -Mein Kumpel beharrt auf seinem Dunnkelelf 
                                                                                -Bei mir siehts im Zimmer aus wie das Reich des Chaos xD


----------



## Targuss (4. September 2008)

Wie könnt ihr euch alle schon festlegen was ihr spielt, wenn ihr noch nie eine der Klassen gespielt habt?


----------



## Philipp23 (4. September 2008)

Entweder nen Schami. Weil die Gremlings so stylisch sind. Oder nen Hexenjäger. Mal gucken was meine amigos spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hab schon alle klasse ausprobiert. Zock ja schon seit der 2 beta Phase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (4. September 2008)

Ja klar, wer die Beta gezockt hat (Btw auch ab der 2. Phase ;-)). Aber jemand der sich nur die BEschreibungen durchgelesen hat, sollte sich schonmal darauf einstellen eventuell doch etwas anderes zu spielen ...


----------



## Galak (4. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Ja klar, wer die Beta gezockt hat (Btw auch ab der 2. Phase ;-)). Aber jemand der sich nur die BEschreibungen durchgelesen hat, sollte sich schonmal darauf einstellen eventuell doch etwas anderes zu spielen ...




es gibt genügend wege sich zu informieren. foren, videos etc. 

außerdem denke ich das ein nicht unerheblicher anteil schon in anderen onlinespielen erfahrungen gesammelt hat.

wer sich allerdings nur die beschreibung durchgelesen hat kann allerdings wirklich auf die nase fallen.


----------



## Black83 (4. September 2008)

kaum wer schwertmeister? das wird sicher wie in daoc der assist-target-geber und main DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als ironbreaker / runenpriester stehts für mich jedenfalls schon fest: 
gewisse klassen bekommen weitaus weniger priorität da es eh tausende von gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (4. September 2008)

Wieder mal einer der das Archetypensystem nicht kapiert? 

Ein Schwertmeister ist ein Tank und wird auch immer einer bleiben, der DD der Helfen ist der Weiße Löwe


----------



## Celdorena (4. September 2008)

Ich schwanke zwischen Zelotin und Jüngerin des Khaine obwohl Erzmagierin auch interessant wäre. Aber ich glaube Zelot macht bei mir das rennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timmäh (4. September 2008)

Zerstörung / Grünhäute / Schwarzork
 Zerstörung / Grünhäute / Squigtreiba

Was anderes kommt für mich garnicht in Frage. Werde beides hochspielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## I-AM-BUFFED (4. September 2008)

also ich bin mir noch überhaupt nicht sicher!!!!
also die Chaos seite zu spielen ist für gesetzt aber welche karriere ???? keine ahnung.
squiq trieber vielleciht... 
ich glaub die, die Beta nicht gespielt haben sollten eh erstmal alle antesten... da bringt es auch nichts sich zu informieren.
steht eigendlich schon fest wieviele characterslots ein account haben wird?


----------



## L4wrence (4. September 2008)

nach allem was ich bis jetzt von warhammer gesehen/gehört usw habe entscheide ich mich für den sigmarpriester.
aber ganz klar auserkorene schauen schon verdammt gut aus, kein wunder, dass die in dieser wertung hier mal führen, aber wie schon einige poster vor mir gemeint haben wird sich das mit sicherheit alles nochmal komplett ändern.

ausserdem hätte ich noch ein paar fragen, und zwar: weiß jemand ob sigmarpriester auch helme tragen können oder so? will meinem char nicht die ganze zeit von hinten auf die glatze starren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und können sigrmarpriester auch 2handschwerter oder 2handäxte tragen, oder nur 2handstreitkolben?
und wie hießen die 4 klassen die entfernt wurden, und warum wurden die entfernt?

Die Tabelle auf dieser Seite hilft vielleicht noch einigen bei der Entscheidung der Klassenwahl


----------



## HGVermillion (4. September 2008)

L4wrence schrieb:


> ausserdem hätte ich noch ein paar fragen, und zwar: weiß jemand ob sigmarpriester auch helme tragen können oder so? will meinem char nicht die ganze zeit von hinten auf die glatze starren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zum Helm musst du einen Betatester fragen, ich glaub gelesen zu haben das die Helme der Sigmarpriester maximal Stirnreife waren,

und zu den Waffen, für einen sigmarpriester ist Lore mäßig alles andere als einen Hammer zu verwenden Ketzerei, du wirst also nur mit Hämmern fuhrwerken müssen.


----------



## L4wrence (4. September 2008)

das mit dem hammer stört mich überhauptnicht, find ich sogar sehr stylisch 

aber hoffe mal man kann auch einen helm oder so einblenden, denn mit den stirnreifen auf den konzeptzeichnungen sieht er ein bisschen aus wie robocop...


----------



## Gothmorg (4. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr euch alle schon festlegen was ihr spielt, wenn ihr noch nie eine der Klassen gespielt habt?



Hmm, weil schon fast alles wichtige über die Klassen bekannt ist?


----------



## Thorad (4. September 2008)

Da ich seit 4 Jahren Tanks/Heavy Armor-Klassen spiele, wird meine Wahl auf den Chosen fallen. Ich ziehe den Schutz dem Killspeed vor, und integriere mich gerne sinnvoll ins Schlachtfeld. 

Utility > BÄM


----------



## Sempai02 (4. September 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Hmm, weil schon fast alles wichtige über die Klassen bekannt ist?



Oder bis vor kurzem Beta gespielt und daher die Wahl getroffen. Viel wird sich von Anfang August bis Mitte September an den Klassen nicht ändern. Von daher: Hexenkriegerin hat mir über Monate gefallen, dann kommt sie auch bei Release dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trools (5. September 2008)

Hmmmm, also bis jetzt sieht es folgendermaßen aus:

365 Ordnung
628 Zerstörung

Das bedeutet, dass es 1,7 mal mehr Zerstörung geben wird. 

Ihr könnt euch ja selbst ausmalen, wie das dann später im Spiel aussieht.

(Klar ist fraglich, ob das "repräsentativ" ist. Es deutet nur die Tendenz an.)


Aufgrund dieser Umfrage und diverser in anderen Foren habe ich mich LEIDER dazu entschieden, Ordnung zu spielen. Hier ist klar zu merken, dass Zerstörung "mehr Style" für die breite Masse darstellt... schade.


----------



## Nerimos (5. September 2008)

Trools schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch ja selbst ausmalen, wie das dann später im Spiel aussieht.
> (Klar ist fraglich, ob das "repräsentativ" ist. Es deutet nur die Tendenz an.)



Jo kann ich mir gut ausmalen. Bedeutet halt keine Warteschlange für die Ordnung.


----------



## Dentus (5. September 2008)

Trools schrieb:


> Hmmmm, also bis jetzt sieht es folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> 365 Ordnung
> 628 Zerstörung
> ...


Das ändert sich spätestens dann, wenn die Zerstörung ewige Wartezeiten für Szenarios hat und dadurch nicht vorrankommt während die Ordnugn EP und Ränge im Akkord sammelt, glaub mir!


----------



## Trools (5. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Das ändert sich spätestens dann, wenn die Zerstörung ewige Wartezeiten für Szenarios hat und dadurch nicht vorrankommt während die Ordnugn EP und Ränge im Akkord sammelt, glaub mir!



Ja ich wills hoffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da wir gerade dabei sind und ihr so nett antwortet, habe ich noch eine Frage, die ich per SuFu nicht gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:

Die Server haben sagen wir mal 3000 Slots. Diese 3000 Slots können maximal gleichzeitig online sein.
Ist dies auch das Servermaximum, oder können sich zB 6000 Spieler auf dem Server nen Char erstellen?

Jaja, "wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil". Ich weiß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von wegen Wartezeit und so. Nur hab ich da noch nix offizielles gelesen.


----------



## Dentus (5. September 2008)

Es können wohl auch mehr ihre Chars erstellen als Live-Kapazitäten da sind....eben so wie in diesem anderen MMO da ;-)


----------



## HGVermillion (5. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Das ändert sich spätestens dann, wenn die Zerstörung ewige Wartezeiten für Szenarios hat und dadurch nicht vorrankommt während die Ordnugn EP und Ränge im Akkord sammelt, glaub mir!


The Question is: What the Hell is a Scenario?
The Question is: Who cares!

^^

Was will ich Scenarios wenn ich Open PvP haben kann, Scenarios geh ich wenn ich grad keine Gegner finde oder sich niemand findet der irgendwo die RvR Gebiete unsicher macht.


----------



## Dentus (5. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> The Question is: What the Hell is a Scenario?
> The Question is: Who cares!
> 
> ^^
> ...


Dir ist schon klar das du Scenarios machen MUSST?

Halbwissen ftw!


----------



## Targuss (5. September 2008)

Wieso MUSS man Scenarios machen o.O?


----------



## Nerimos (5. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das du Scenarios machen MUSST?
> 
> Halbwissen ftw!



Büddü
Da man War ganz ohne RvR spielen kann muss man es sicher net.


----------



## Dentus (5. September 2008)

Ich zitiere mal aus einem zeitnahen buffed.de Artikel:

"Burgeneroberung *allein führt jedoch nicht zur Einnahme eines Gebietes. Zusätzlich müsst Ihr in den sogenannten Szenarien den Sieg erringen.* Das sind *instanzierte PvP-Schlachtfelder*, in denen Ihr einige Aufgaben wahrnehmen müsst, wie etwa einzelne Abschnitte kontrollieren. Anders als die Festungen, die einfach mitten in der Landschaft stehen und von beliebig vielen Spieler attackiert oder verteidigt werden können, müsst Ihr Euch für die Szenarien *anmelden*. Gekämpft wird dann, sobald fünfzehn Spieler für jede Fraktion angemeldet sind. Ein Besuch bei einem NPC fällt übrigens nicht an, Ihr klickt einfach auf einen Knopf neben der Minimap. Ihr könnt Euch so von überall in der Welt für die Szenarien anmelden, doch gebt acht: Ihr kommt dort wieder heraus, von wo aus Ihr beitretet. Als schnelle Fluchtoption vor einer Monster-Übermacht also denkbar ungeeignet, denn mit Pech steht Ihr am nach dem Besuch im Szenario wieder mitten unter Ihnen"


----------



## Moagim (5. September 2008)

Das "müssen" ist eindeutig falsch Dentus...auch wenn buffed es schreibt ^^

Es reicht völlig wenn sich alle nur im Open RvR die Schädel einhauen um eine Zone zu erobern.
Der Artikel hat allerdings soweit Recht, das Festungseroberungen nicht gleich Zonenkontrolle sind.....die dürften 1/3-50% bringen wenn man beide erobert.


----------



## Nerimos (5. September 2008)

Völlig ausm Kontext gerissen. 

Da gehts um High-Level-Content. Und niemand kann dich zwingen mit 40 RvR zu machen.

Um auf 40 zu kommen brauchst du gar kein RvR machen. 

weder Szenarien noch keep-fights oder was anderes.


----------



## Dentus (5. September 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Völlig ausm Kontext gerissen.
> 
> Da gehts um High-Level-Content. Und niemand kann dich zwingen mit 40 RvR zu machen.
> 
> ...


Es geht auch nicht ums leveln Bruder, sondern es ging darum das die überlegene Fraktion Warteschlangen bei den Scenarios habe könnte!

Dieser Artikel unterstreicht mal wieder weshalb ich mir das buffed.de Printmagazin nicht kaufe.


----------



## Schwarzmähne (5. September 2008)

Knapp 100 Leute die nen Chosen spielen wollen. Ich hoffe die Leute wissen dass der Chosen kein DD sondern Tank ist. Glaub da werden einige sinnlose Heulposts auf uns zukommen...

Und so tendiere ich auch immer mehr zum Black Orc, da Grünän müssän viela sein!!!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trools (5. September 2008)

Tja is halt die gute Frage ob sie dir Architypen wirklich genau so umsetzen wie gesagt: Tank=Chosen. Denn wenn man sich mal die Pfade anguckt und Videos schaut erkennt man, dass er auch ein recht passabler 2hand-Melee ist... Und nur aus DIESEM Grund werden davon so viele Blechdosen rumlaufen...


----------



## Neradox (5. September 2008)

Schamiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii <3

Ich möchte endlich mal in einem Spiel von Anfang an eine Heilklasse spielen, außerdem sind Goblins ja wohl mal das geilste wo gibt ;-)

WAR is coming, und ich hab mir noch keine Version verbestellt >_<

Naja man sieht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld!


----------



## Nerimos (5. September 2008)

Von mir aus redet denen ruhig weiter ein, dass sie als chosen mit 2h dmg machen können. 

Solange Schwertmeister und Eisenbrecher die Mechanik verstanden haben ist mir das Wurst.


----------



## Trools (5. September 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Von mir aus redet denen ruhig weiter ein, dass sie als chosen mit 2h dmg machen können.
> 
> Solange Schwertmeister und Eisenbrecher die Mechanik verstanden haben ist mir das Wurst.



Mir auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Methredhel (5. September 2008)

Mein Mainchar wird definitiv eine Erzmagierin werden (wenn ich mir die Statistik so anschaue, sind wir ja ned so beliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## EvilChris (5. September 2008)

Das sich die Bevölkerungsverteilung mit der Zeit selbst regulieren wird und irgendwo bei 50:50 +/- 10% liegen wird ist ein natürlicher Prozess. Mythic selbst sorgt mit dem Bevölkerungscap für beide Realms dafür, das es nicht zu unausgewogen wird. Es wird bei WAR keinen zweiten "Frostwolf-Server" geben, denn irgendwann wird die überbevölkerte Seite dicht gemacht und der Fanboystrom wird sich einen anderen Server suchen müssen. 


Einige Leute haben offensichtlich völlig falsche Erwartungen und Vorstellungen von der Klasse welche sie beabsichtigen zu spielen. Vor allem der Großteil der "Chosen-Fraktion" wird kräftig auf die Schnauze fallen und diejenigen werden dann am lautesten schreien. Ich selbst habe meinen Chosen "nur" bis Stufe 21 gespielt, allerdings sollte bis dahin auch dem letzten Vollpfosten klar geworden sein, dass der Chosen _*kein*_ Damagedealer ist! Ist wirklich herrlich anzusehen wenn man an einer PQ teilnimmt und mit Mühe und Not zwei Gegner auf einmal runterprügelt und dabei noch fast verreckt, wenn neben Dir gerade ein Marauder 6-8 Gegner gleichzeitig abfertigt.

Bei WAR gibt es Archetypen welche von Anfang an klar definiert sind. Diese lassen sich auch per Skillung nicht in eine neue Klasse "umwandeln". Bei WoW mag es sein, dass man per Talentreset aus einem Tank einen DD oder einen Heiler machen kann, nicht jedoch bei WAR. Die Skillung verändert nur Nuancen, nicht jedoch den Grundtyp.


----------



## Trools (5. September 2008)

EvilChris schrieb:


> Das sich die Bevölkerungsverteilung mit der Zeit selbst regulieren wird und irgendwo bei 50:50 +/- 10% liegen wird ist ein natürlicher Prozess. Mythic selbst sorgt mit dem Bevölkerungscap für beide Realms dafür, das es nicht zu unausgewogen wird. Es wird bei WAR keinen zweiten "Frostwolf-Server" geben, denn irgendwann wird die überbevölkerte Seite dicht gemacht und der Fanboystrom wird sich einen anderen Server suchen müssen.
> 
> 
> Einige Leute haben offensichtlich völlig falsche Erwartungen und Vorstellungen von der Klasse welche sie beabsichtigen zu spielen. Vor allem der Großteil der "Chosen-Fraktion" wird kräftig auf die Schnauze fallen und diejenigen werden dann am lautesten schreien. Ich selbst habe meinen Chosen "nur" bis Stufe 21 gespielt, allerdings sollte bis dahin auch dem letzten Vollpfosten klar geworden sein, dass der Chosen _*kein*_ Damagedealer ist! Ist wirklich herrlich anzusehen wenn man an einer PQ teilnimmt und mit Mühe und Not zwei Gegner auf einmal runterprügelt und dabei noch fast verreckt, wenn neben Dir gerade ein Marauder 6-8 Gegner gleichzeitig abfertigt.
> ...




Jau, rischtisch. Und zur Übersicht hab ich hier nochma nen Screenshot gemacht von ner Wiki die euch über die Rollen bzw. Architypen in WAR aufklärt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Support ist hier Heiler und Debuff-Support.


Seht es nicht als Belehrung sondern als Tipp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (5. September 2008)

Trools schrieb:


> Tja is halt die gute Frage ob sie dir Architypen wirklich genau so umsetzen wie gesagt: Tank=Chosen. Denn wenn man sich mal die Pfade anguckt und Videos schaut erkennt man, dass er auch ein recht passabler 2hand-Melee ist... Und nur aus DIESEM Grund werden davon so viele Blechdosen rumlaufen...



Ne das erkennt man da nur wenn man es sehen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bzw sind da nie Melee und Tank paralell zu sehen....der Unterschied ist dann glasklar wenn man sie nebeneinander sieht. 

Vor allem freu ich mich auf die Heulthreads, wenn die Chosen merken das sie bis zum T4 sogut wie keine Zweihänder bekommen xD

Im T1 Chaos gabs glaube ich noch gar keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (5. September 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Vor allem freu ich mich auf die Heulthreads, wenn die Chosen merken das sie bis zum T4 sogut wie keine Zweihänder bekommen xD
> 
> Im T1 Chaos gabs glaube ich noch gar keinen
> 
> ...



*IronieON*

Aber sind Chosen dann zu Anfang nicht total NUTZLOS?¿

*IronieOFF*


----------



## EvilChris (5. September 2008)

Doch, beim Sägewerk der Orks gibts eine 2H-Axt. Rufbelohnung für die dritte Stufe, afair.


----------



## Moagim (5. September 2008)

EvilChris schrieb:


> Doch, beim Sägewerk der Orks gibts eine 2H-Axt. Rufbelohnung für die dritte Stufe, afair.



Ich sagte Chaos T1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilChris (5. September 2008)

Also wer zu faul ist für ein Reward von A nach B zu fliegen (Dauer: 1 Minute Ladebildschirm) und dann kurz 1-2 PQs zu machen, dem kann man nicht mehr helfen. Aber ich denke dass sie noch weitere 2-Hand Waffen implementieren werden/implementiert haben.


----------



## Talrin (5. September 2008)

Ich werd mit nem Schattenkrieger anfangen, später als twink dann White Lion und / oder Erzmagier


----------



## Edmond Dantes (5. September 2008)

Ich werd dann mal ... ähm ... *auf Signatur schiel>* ... ahja nen Hexenjäger spielen.


----------



## Spleez (5. September 2008)

Bei mir wirds n Chaos Magus , schaden muss einfach sein und außerdem darf ich dann auf meiner ganz persönlichen scheibe rumfliegen xD


----------



## makkaal (5. September 2008)

Nicht wenn ich sie dir klaue, Spleez. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyx (5. September 2008)

Hammerschild schrieb:


> Welche Klarriere ?
> 
> Denke mal *Eisbecher* !  Die sind einfach kewl
> 
> ...



Vanille oder Schokolade? ^^


----------



## Fritzchen (5. September 2008)

So sieht es aus:

Spielerzahl und in  in%

Ordnung
395 Stimmen	36,8%

Zerstörung

678 Stimmen	63,18%


Damit zeichnet sich folgendes Bild ab wie bei WoW am Anfang (2:1 Verhältnis Allianz/Horde)

Hoffentlich wird sich das nicht so stark auswirken.(dank diesen GodMode NPCs usw)


----------



## frozen (5. September 2008)

Oh man, jetzt bin ich relativ unentschlossen.

Wollte eigentlich Gobbo Schamane spielen, aber der Großteil meine Rl-Freunde will Order spielen...


----------



## makkaal (5. September 2008)

> Ordnung
> 395 Stimmen 36,8%
> 
> Zerstörung
> ...



Typisches Beta-Verhältnis. Wird sich sicherlich noch ändern, wenn wir den Release hinter uns haben. Das dauert vermutlich so lang, bis die männlichen Neukunden merken, dass die Witch Elf/Sorceress zwar weniger trägt, die Ordnungsseite aber wesentlich mehr Mädels im Angebot hat...


----------



## Elfnarzo (5. September 2008)

Fritzchen schrieb:


> So sieht es aus:
> 
> Spielerzahl und in  in%
> 
> ...



Schlichtweg nicht richtig.

Beim besagten anderen Spiel gab es zu Beta Zeiten auch ein Übergewicht der vermeintlich "bösen" Seite. Die breite Masse der Käufer, also viele, die die Beta nicht ausprobiert hatten, entschied sich dann in der Überzahl für die Seite, die ihnen mehr Identifikationsmöglichkeiten bot, also Allianz.
Wieso sollte das hier denn anders sein? Selbsternannte Experten, Elite-Spieler oder sonstiges wissen auf welcher Seite sie sich einfinden, und wo es Neulinge zum abschlachten gibt.
Insofern habe ich auch überhaupt kein Problem damit, dass es hier mehr Ordnungsspieler geben wird, ich denke auch, dass sich das bei dem Spielkonzept nicht überdramatisch negativ auswirkt.
Beim Start vom Blizzardspiel war ich auf dem legendären Frostwolfserver Horde und für mich hatte es einen gewissen Anreiz so in der Unterzahl zu sein.


----------



## Chuck Norris (5. September 2008)

Eindeutig Chosen^^

Da kann man so schön Chao Space Marine sprüche mit in den Kampf einbinden 

Ich glaub ich werd meinen nur Staub und Asche sagen lassen xD


----------



## ---Neo--- (5. September 2008)

Kann mich immer so schlecht entscheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab da vier Klassen im Blick, aber werd sie erstmal in der Open Beta antesten bevor ich mich entscheide. Ob DD oder Tank is mir eigentlich egal Hauptsache der Charakter spielt sich gut und macht mir Spaß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (5. September 2008)

Chuck schrieb:


> Eindeutig Chosen^^
> 
> Da kann man so schön Chao Space Marine sprüche mit in den Kampf einbinden
> 
> Ich glaub ich werd meinen nur Staub und Asche sagen lassen xD



Uhääää W40k, die Sprüche von den Servitorn waren immer richtig nervig...


----------



## mrlocus (6. September 2008)

irgend nen heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kikolool (6. September 2008)

Wer hat mal WOW closed beta gespielt? Da haben auch alle geheult wääh alle werden Nelf Hunter spielen blabla. Am Ende war mehr Horde als Ally und Hunter waren garned sooft da. Viele spielen in der Beta nämlich nen Char an, merken der is nix für sie und zocken dann nen ganz anderen. Oder zocken bei Release mit Freunden die aber alle Ordnung spielen oder..oder..oder


----------



## f.f.w (6. September 2008)

werd nen schwertmeister en maschinisten oder nen schattenkrieger nehmen
aber erstma alles antesten^^


----------



## Tazmal (6. September 2008)

Wenn man nur eine Char machen kann werde ich wohl den Ertmagier nehmen, dieser gefällt mir bisher am besten, ab morgen kann man ja endlich testen ob diese klasse geeignet ist.

Falls nicht wird es wohl ein Schamane werden, stumpfe draufhauen mit axt und co ist nichts für mich, auserdem sind diese klassen wohl massenhaft vertreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kooki (6. September 2008)

also ich werde mich wohl erst beim charakter erstellen entscheiden...das macht am meisten spass xD aber so in richtung magie sollte es schon gehen...hab mich genung ohne magie rumgeschlaen in wow...mlg


----------



## linlux (6. September 2008)

Mal schauen, welche Klasse oder welches Volk mir am besten gefält  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den ich betrete erst am Sonntag, das erste mal, die Schlacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (6. September 2008)

bei der umfrage fehlen klassen.

Wo ist z.b. der Ork-Spalta ?


----------



## Tetsunoke (6. September 2008)

Ich spiele alles was groß ist und böse aussieht^^


----------



## Derigon (6. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> bei der umfrage fehlen klassen.
> 
> Wo ist z.b. der Ork-Spalta ?



das ist schon sinnlos nach einer Klasse zu fragen, die aus dem Spiel entfernt wurde...


----------



## Terodes (6. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> bei der umfrage fehlen klassen.
> 
> Wo ist z.b. der Ork-Spalta ?



Der wurde aus dem Spiel entfernt genauso wie der Hammerträger


----------



## baumthekaito (6. September 2008)

Ich werde wie in der close beta schon nen squigtreiba spielen!


----------



## Ichtis (6. September 2008)

ich spiel ganz klar nen schamie. 
eine vielseitige Supportklasse ist genau das was ich schon länger suche
hier mal etwas dmg, da ne Heilung und da drüben noch n debuff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und man darf nicht vergessen das die kleine goblins endlos viel style haben^^

also denn, man sieht sich im Krieg!


----------



## Carthos (6. September 2008)

Ich schwanke zwischen Hexenjäger und Sigmarpriester. Der Maschinist ist im erweiterten Favoritenkreis, aber nachdem ich jahrelang einen Jäger in WoW hatte, will ich mal mit was anderem kämpfen als mit ner Flinte. Obwohl die Soundeffekte in WAR klasse sind. Zwischen den beiden erstgenannten kann ich mich aber momentan nicht entscheiden. Ich werde beide antesten und dann entscheiden. Gotteskrieger oder Van Helsing, schwere Entscheidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medic.pip0 (6. September 2008)

Also ich werde auf jeden Fall den Zealoten spielen weil ich gerne Heile und er auch ausserdem Dmg macht


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Terodes schrieb:


> Der wurde aus dem Spiel entfernt genauso wie der Hammerträger


Sie wurden nicht entfernt, sie werden nur nachgereicht, ich glaub fest daran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derigon (6. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Sie wurden nicht entfernt, sie werden nur nachgereicht, ich glaub fest daran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das eine schließt nicht zwingend das andere aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lafina (6. September 2008)

Ich schwanke noch zwischen der Zauberin und der Hexenkriegerin, werde beide mal antesten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madir (6. September 2008)

Hmm es ergibt ein leichtes ungleichgewicht zu gunsten der Zerstörung (64%) ein guter Grund zur Ordnung zu gehen, da ich von Warteschlangen bei den Scenarien ausgehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (6. September 2008)

Zerstörung / Chaos / Auserkorener  	 [ 114 ]  	** [9.51%]

Hf, wa! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (6. September 2008)

Madir schrieb:


> Hmm es ergibt ein leichtes ungleichgewicht zu gunsten der Zerstörung (64%) ein guter Grund zur Ordnung zu gehen, da ich von Warteschlangen bei den Scenarien ausgehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vergiss aber bitte nicht,dass die Szenarien nur einen Teil des RvR ausmachen. So ist bei WoW eine Überhang an z.B. Allys für einen Hordler gut,da es so viel schneller bei den BGs gibt. Bei WAR könnte dies allerdings das Open-RvR ein wenig schädigen.


----------



## jooxerl (6. September 2008)

geil wie früher in wow erst die absolute minderheit (warlock) jetzt erzmagier dann wird man wieder geflamed wie imba sie sind und jeder spielt se aber nicht jeder kann sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schade ist nur das man den trend Ordnung / Zerstörung auch aus diesen Umfragen rauslesen kann ... und 2/3 mehrheit is wirklich noch zuviel sobald es unter 60/40 geht wär ich ja schon zufrieden ... ORDNUNG RULEZ!!!


----------



## Madir (6. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Vergiss aber bitte nicht,dass die Szenarien nur einen Teil des RvR ausmachen. So ist bei WoW eine Überhang an z.B. Allys für einen Hordler gut,da es so viel schneller bei den BGs gibt. Bei WAR könnte dies allerdings das Open-RvR ein wenig schädigen.



Das ist schon klar, aber ich war noch nie ein winning Team Joiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Flame WAR start*


----------



## Ronack (6. September 2008)

Hiho alle zusamm also ich bin eh ein begeisterter hunter spieler und werde in war online mit 100& mein neues online game finden^^.


Ich spiele.Ordnung  Hochelf  Weißer Löwe

Finde das einfach wunder schön mit nen pet zusamm seite an seite zu kämpfen.


----------



## Ronack (6. September 2008)

Was irgendwie schade ist das wirklich nur soooo wenige diese klasse spielen wollen.

Ordnung / Hochelf / Weißer Löwe  	 [ 27 ]  	** [2.20%]


naja umso besser auch wieder laufen nicht so viele davon rum^^.


----------



## Sempai02 (6. September 2008)

Ronack schrieb:


> Was irgendwie schade ist das wirklich nur soooo wenige diese klasse spielen wollen.
> 
> Ordnung / Hochelf / Weißer Löwe  	 [ 27 ]  	** [2.20%]
> 
> ...



Gerade beim Weißen Löwen wird sich noch viel ändern, denn wie beliebt die Petklassen sind,hat man in den letzten Jahren gesehen - nicht nur bei WoW! Vor allem ein edler Elf mit einem weißen Kriegslöwen dürfte viele Fans finden.


----------



## Mirakel (6. September 2008)

~ 35% Order und 65% Chaos, man man man


----------



## Flanko (6. September 2008)

Ich werde Magus oder Mechanist der hexenjäger interesiert mich auch 

Der Machenist ist geil vorallem weil er geschütztürme und bomben bauen kann und der hexenjäger ist angenehm zu spielen 
aber der magus macht sehr viel schaden und ist im fernkampf einfach geil .


Die sollten mal die Klasse ,,Ketzer´´ bei Chaos einführen die klasse gabs in (fast) allen war spielen bei chaos wär bestimmt lustig ^.^


----------



## Midgardsorm (6. September 2008)

Mirakel schrieb:


> ~ 35% Order und 65% Chaos, man man man



Glaub mir, das wird sich noch ändern. Denk nur mal an die Spielermassen die keine Foren benutzen.
Ausserdem sind die Spieler die meistens nicht so viel im Netz machen und dann nur spielen (z.B vor allem die die dann am 18.9. kommen)
Leute die warscheinlich lieber Strahlende Rechtschaffende Helden spielen wollen.

Die verteilung wird wohl irgendwann eher zu gunsten der Ordnung pendeln.


----------



## Madir (7. September 2008)

Midgardsorm schrieb:


> Glaub mir, das wird sich noch ändern. Denk nur mal an die Spielermassen die keine Foren benutzen.
> Ausserdem sind die Spieler die meistens nicht so viel im Netz machen und dann nur spielen (z.B vor allem die die dann am 18.9. kommen)
> Leute die warscheinlich lieber Strahlende Rechtschaffende Helden spielen wollen.
> 
> Die verteilung wird wohl irgendwann eher zu gunsten der Ordnung pendeln.




Naja, eine Umfrage bei Buffed an der 1200+ Leute teilgenommen haben ist vielleicht nicht repräsentativ aber daraus abzuleiten das das Verhältnis am ende andersrum ist halte ich für äußerst gewagt.


----------



## Sempai02 (7. September 2008)

Madir schrieb:


> Naja, eine Umfrage bei Buffed an der 1200+ Leute teilgenommen haben ist vielleicht nicht repräsentativ aber daraus abzuleiten das das Verhältnis am ende andersrum ist halte ich für äußerst gewagt.



Genauso sah es im Frühjahr 05 bezüglich WoW aus, wo von 10 Leuten min. 8 die Horde spielen wollten. Und wie sah es am Ende aus? Auf vielen Servern ein Verhältnis 3:1 für die Allianz,wobei das auch an den Nachelfen liegen können, die das einzige Elfenvolk bei Release waren. Mit den Blutelfen hätte alles vielleicht etwas anders ausgesehen.


----------



## Madir (7. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Genauso sah es im Frühjahr 05 bezüglich WoW aus, wo von 10 Leuten min. 8 die Horde spielen wollten. Und wie sah es am Ende aus? Auf vielen Servern ein Verhältnis 3:1 für die Allianz,wobei das auch an den Nachelfen liegen können, die das einzige Elfenvolk bei Release waren. Mit den Blutelfen hätte alles vielleicht etwas anders ausgesehen.




Nö, die Umfragen sahen so aus wie hier, 60% Allianz 40% Horde.


----------



## jooxerl (7. September 2008)

Madir schrieb:


> Nö, die Umfragen sahen so aus wie hier, 60% Allianz 40% Horde.



ist aber 1:3  also 65% - 35%

Find ich schon weng krass ... bin ja mal gespannt ^^


----------



## Arnorns (7. September 2008)

feuerzauberer


----------



## shawn_duh (7. September 2008)

Ich werde eine *Sorceress* spielen und später vllt eine *Witch Elf* anfangen.


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

wie ich mich freu! die neue beta show hat mir nochmal verdeutlicht das es nur einen geben wird ;D


----------



## mrlocus (7. September 2008)

ich werd nun wohl doch einen archmage spielen, find die kombination aus heal/dmg klasse


----------



## Sethek (7. September 2008)

Ohweia,

Der 1337., der abgestimmt hat...wenn das mal kein böses Omen ist.

Und dann ist scheinbar der Auserkorene noch der ober-mainstream.
Hoffentlich ist der bis zum ersten unausweichlichen balancepatch vollkommen vergimpt.
Naja, wenn so mancher entsetzt feststellt, daß der kaum dämitsch macht, wird sich das von selbst regulieren, denk ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Tant Edith meint noch zum "Zomfg, alle Zerstörung" - die Abstimmung ist absolut nicht relevant, weil die große Gruppe der Gelegenheitszocker, die sicherlich nicht in irgendwelchen Foren rumhopsen, dem mainstream des Helden folgen mehrheitlich. War in WoW auch so. Wenn in einem Forum eine Abstimmung so ausfällt, find ich das prinzipiell eher positiv, weils ein Indiz dafür ist, daß die Seite, die mehr Stimmen erhält, einen kleinen aber vorhandenen RvR-Vorteil haben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaewen (8. September 2008)

Hi,

ich tendiere zu einer Heilerklasse, die machen mir neben den Tanks am meisten Spass. Da ich die Ordnung wählen werde, wird es ein Erzmagier/Runenpriester oder vielleicht auch Sigmarpriester.

Da mir der Runenpriester derzeit mit am besten gefällt, habe ich für ihn gestimmt. Allerdings ist auch der Erzmagier in der näheren Auswahl.

Rhaewen


----------



## Slayerinoo (8. September 2008)

Zerstörung / Grünhäute / Squigtreiba

hoffe nur das wird nicht so ein gammel wie der wowhunter...


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (8. September 2008)

ach viel zu viele klassen, wo es mir sicherlich sehr schwer fallen wird, was ist spiele....also erstmal wird (fast) alles getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jörmungand (8. September 2008)

ich freu mich eigentlich am meisten auf den schattenkrieger der hochelfen
find die idee recht cool..und das aussehn kann sich auch zeigen.

allerdings werd ich in der beta (falls ich noch dazu komm, sie zu spieln *hust*) erstmal alle klassen durchtesten..jede klasse n paar stunden..hab ja zeit bis samstag ^.^


----------



## Ultanor (8. September 2008)

Also im moment wimmelt es ja nur so von diesen Feuerzauberern.
Auf dem Schlachtfeld flattern da fast nur solche Feuerbälle durch die gegend. Ich hoffe das sich das irgendwann ändert.


----------



## Polymachaeroplagides (8. September 2008)

Chosen FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldfischImKleinenGlas (8. September 2008)

MAGUS !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (8. September 2008)

Ironbreaker...

*For the Order! Go back where you came from, dirty Barbarians!!*


----------



## Botulinus (8. September 2008)

nur wenn ich wann schreib   wird das gecliert würd ich wetten und das 2te suchwort is journalismus^^  cu


----------



## Mamasus (9. September 2008)

Schwarzork oder eisenbrecher, muss ich mir noch überlegen!


----------



## Kharlaros (9. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ohweia,
> 
> Der 1337., der abgestimmt hat...wenn das mal kein böses Omen ist.
> 
> ...



Die Gelegenheitszocker sind dann die komplette Nachtelfen-Jäger-Bevölkerung eines Servers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit sagt: 
Ich habe nun 3 Jahre Allianz gespielt, damals war das Kriterium weder Style (sonst hätte ich Horde genommen) noch pers. Favorisierung einer Fraktion, sondern schlicht die Tatsache, dass 2 Kollegen schon auf Allianz-Seite angefangen hatten mit denen ich zocken wollte.

Diesmal wirds Zerstörung, ich werd mal mitm Jünger beginnen. 
In diesem Sinne: Let the bloodbath begin !!


----------



## Pronflake (10. September 2008)

Wollte diese Umfrage mal an dem Open Beta Stress wieder auf die erste Seite pushen.
Ein paar Tage nach Anfang haben sich ja vielleicht noch einige zusätzliche User im Forum eingefunden und haben dann, wenn wir Glück haben, auch noch Lust hier ihre Stimme abzugeben!

Ich wünsch euch allen einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Ichweissnichts (10. September 2008)

Habe mich nach dem Anspielen jetzt für den Schamanen entschieden. Sieht putzig aus, und macht riesig Spaß zu spielen. Defensives Ziel suchen, Gegner suchen, und dann einfach Schaden machen und gleichzeitig heilen, ohne wild durch die Gegend klicken zu müssen. Dot auf den Gegner, dadurch gleich das defensive Ziel heilen, mehr Komfort geht fast nicht.

Spätestens ab Lev 6(?) hat man auch nette Schadenssprüche, so dass die Gegner schnell umfallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaewen (13. September 2008)

Da diese Umfrage doch schon recht viele Stimmen hat, mal wieder an den Anfang, vielleicht ändert sich ja noch was an den Machtverhältnissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackOrionmaster (13. September 2008)

Klar hat die Zerstörung mehr Stimmern. Aber die Ordnung hat die stärkeren Spieler^^


----------



## KennyKiller (13. September 2008)

hab mich umentschieden:

Jünger des Khaine :-)
dann noch nen Schamie


----------



## Zarga (13. September 2008)

Ich machn Löwen... schaut interesant aus ... und hat mir inBeta spaß gemacht.


----------



## Mardoo (13. September 2008)

runepriest. 

Macht zwar kein dmg, aber kann toll heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ðunhammer (13. September 2008)

Ich werde den magus spielen obwohl der dmg nicht so berauschend in der beta ist......


----------



## Aranai (13. September 2008)

Hmmm hab mich umentschieden. Werde nen Zelot spielen und nicht nen Shaman. Werde mir aber später nen Shaman als Tink hochziehen. 
Und btw zum Verhältnis zwischen Order und Destruction. Heute kam beim Start ne Nachricht, das Destruction auf Averland noch Verstärkung sucht. xP
Soviel zu: Order = Underdogs^^


----------



## TrueMorgor (13. September 2008)

Männliche DE Zauberer sind kein Fluffbruch. Es gibt ne ganze Arche die voll mit denen ist (beschrieben in Malus Darkblade). Ob das nun solche sein sollen, die bei WAR gespielt werden können sei dahingestellt. Außerdem hat Malekith den männlichen Zauberern (die sich von nagarythe nach naggaroth geschleppt haben) untersagt zu zaubern, er hat sie nicht (alle) umbringen lassen. Und immerhin sind es DE was wird da das Gesetz schon geehrt (nach außen hin schon, aber insgeheim wird gebrochen und gebogen wo geht)? Die Zauberer werden im Hintergrund immerschon ihre Finger im Spiel haben, teils magisch teils nicht.


----------



## Matico (13. September 2008)

mich würde interessieren wieviele sich für shamane / suqig treiba entscheiden weil sie eigentlich die rasse spielen wollen, nicht aber unbedingt die klasse.

ich hab mir in wow schon immer gewünscht, einen goblin zu spielen. 

ich will nicht von mir auf andere schliessen, glaube trotzdem, dass die wahl hier in erster linie auf die rasse, weniger auf die klasse fällt.


----------

